# 2011 Sentra Ipod connection



## Sentra2011 (May 19, 2011)

I just bought a 2011 Sentra and it has the Ipod connection in the center console. When I test drove the car the adapter was there, when I went to pick up the car, the adapter was gone and the dealer has been telling me it was never there..It was, I saw it and so did my boyfriend. I can use the Aux option but I want the Ipod adapter that came with the car so I can control my ipod from the steering wheel. 

I keep calling the dealer asking for one, but I'm getting the run around. They said they can't take it from another Sentra and needs to get approval from boss to order one. I keep asking them to order a replacement. But it seems like its never gonna happen. Anyway, does anyone know where, besides Nissan, can I order this adapter?? I keep looking online but I'm not exactly sure what it is called or the part number. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ArchiB (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello,
There are some aftermarket options, very affordable price $94.99: Nissan/Infiniti GROM iPod Adapter Direct Interface V3


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

Now you have the specification. You can search for the best deals on ebay or get a new one.


----------

